# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Наука >  Открыли неизвестный ранее тип древнего человека

## Irina

*«Находка является сенсационной»*
*Замдиректора института археологии и этнографии СО РАН Михаил Шуньков рассказал об открытии неизвестного ранее типа древнего человека*
«Человек алтайский» знал огонь и орудия труда	  	

Ученые института археологии и этнографии Сибирского отделения РАН обнаружили в Денисовой пещере на Алтае останки человека, который может принадлежать к неизвестному до сегодняшнего дня типу. Ученые предполагают, что «человек алтайский» жил одновременно с неандертальцем и Homo Sapiens и обладал прогрессивной культурой. О том, как ведутся раскопки и что известно о жизни этих людей, газете ВЗГЛЯД рассказал руководитель экспедиции Михаил Шуньков.

Специалисты немецкого Института эволюционной эмбриологии Макса Планка в четверг заявили об обнаружении неизвестного до сей поры вида человекообразного существа, жившего более 30 тыс. лет назад. К такому выводу эксперты пришли, проведя митохондриальный ДНК-анализ фрагмента пальца, обнаруженного сибирскими археологами в Денисовой пещере на Алтае.

«Это более прогрессивная культура, чем культура неандертальца»

Выяснилось, что структура ДНК этого древнего человека на 50% отличается от генетического кода как Homo Sapiens, так и неандертальца. Результаты исследования опубликованы в журнале Nature.

Доктор исторических наук, заместитель директора по научной работе института археологии и этнографии Сибирского отделения РАН Михаил Шуньков, возглавляющий экспедицию, которая и обнаружила останки древнего человека, рассказал газете ВЗГЛЯД, как жил этот вид.

*– Михаил Васильевич, полученные вами данные – единственные, позволяющие предполагать открытие неизвестного ранее вида? Когда можно будет считать этот факт доказанным?*
– Да, кость фаланги пальца – это все, чем мы располагаем. Чтобы говорить более точно, нужно провести исследования другими методами. Если данные исследований митохондриальной ДНК подтвердятся другими анализами, которые уже проводятся, тогда можно будет утверждать, что открыт новый вид человека.

По мнению Михаила Шунькова, речь может идти о неизвестном ранее типе людей 

*– Другие данные, например, о возрасте останков, тоже могут быть скорректированы?*
– Сейчас мы можем говорить, что этот человек жил 40−30 тысяч лет назад – геологические слои, в которых были найдены эти останки, датируются этим периодом. Сейчас образцы отправлены в Оксфорд, и в течение ближайшего месяца мы получим точные даты. Но вряд ли они будут сильно отличаться от уже имеющихся.
*
– Почему для анализа ДНК находки была выбрана именно лейпцигская лаборатория?*
– Лаборатория Лейципгского института эволюционной эмбриологии имени Макса Планка является одной из лучших, если не самой лучшей в мире. Руководитель лаборатории Свенте Паабо – ученый с мировым именем, у него прекрасная команда, и мы давно сотрудничаем с ними по разным материалам.
*
– Как результаты этого исследования изменили представления о развитии человечества?*
– 20 лет назад мы считали, что человек современного физического облика произошел от неандертальца. Однако за последние годы представления поменялись: теперь на основании изучения митохондриальной ДНК ископаемых можно точно утверждать, что неандерталец не был предком современного человека, это была тупиковая ветвь. Второй вывод, к которому пришли ученые за последнее время: неандерталец и современный человек в тот период, о котором мы сейчас говорим, сосуществовали. И мы полагали, что на Алтае, где мы ведем исследования, обитали и неандерталец, и человек современного физического облика, у нас были доказательства этого. С современным человеком мы предварительно и связывали наши находки. Однако оказалось, что это не Homo Sapiens, а человек более, так скажем, архаичный, но обладавший достаточно прогрессивной культурой, которая не уступала культуре человека современного физического облика.
*
– Найдены ли предметы материальной культуры этого человека?*
– У нас тысячи находок. В Денисовой пещере уже более 20 лет ведутся комплексные долгосрочные работы. В них участвуют археологи, антропологи, геологи, палеоботаники, палеозоологи и другие специалисты. Мы ежегодно получаем множество различных предметов, в том числе материальной культуры первобытного человека. Но антропологических данных было значительно меньше. И вот мы в 2008 году нашли эту косточку и отправили ее на анализ в Германию. Понадобились годы, чтобы получить результаты, осмыслить и представить на суд научной общественности.

Там найден достаточно интересный археологический материал, по нему можно говорить, что это более прогрессивная культура, чем культура неандертальца, и мы логически ее связывали с человеком современного физического облика – она характерна для него. Но получилось, что это что-то другое.

Эти люди знали огонь, костров не сохранилось из-за внешних условий, но мелкие угольки попадаются. Люди, по всей видимости, жили охотой и собирательством, об этом свидетельствуют массовые останки костей млекопитающих, в том числе копытных, которые никаким иным образом, кроме как посредством человека, не могли туда попасть. Найдены украшения из кости и камня, что нехарактерно для неандертальского человека – он их тоже изготавливал, но значительно меньше, реже, и на территории Сибири у нас не встречались такие находки. В частности, найден браслет, вырезанный из камня, кольцо из мрамора. Для их изготовления применялись приемы, характерные для более позднего времени. Изделия подобного рода традиционно ассоциируются с Homo Sapiens. Но оказалось, что все как раз наоборот – такая достаточно развитая культура, которая характерна для человека современного физического облика, характерна для такой архаичной формы.
*
– Откуда пришли эти люди и насколько родственны они неандертальцам и современному человеку?*
– Прародина их, как и у современного человека, и у неандертальца, в Африке. Оттуда они пришли в Восточную Азию, в частности, в Сибирь и на Алтай, около 1 млн лет назад. Приблизительно в этот же период произошло и разделение неандертальца, Homo Sapiens и «человека алтайского» – предок у них общий. Но это по тем данным, которыми мы владеем на сегодняшний день…

*– Есть ли перспективы восстановления физического облика этого человека?*
– Если мы найдем не одну косточку фаланги, а фрагменты черепа, зубной системы, челюсть, тогда по ним можно будет реконструировать и внешний облик человека.
*
– Повлияют ли полученные в лаборатории материалы на ход дальнейших раскопок?*
– Конечно, мы будем продолжать искать материал подобного рода. Эта находка – не случайность, а результат многолетнего труда большого коллектива. Сейчас ведутся раскопки и в других пещерах на Алтае. Там тоже интересные результаты. В частности, найдены останки неандертальца, который сосуществовал в одно и то же время с этим человеком. Работы ведутся широким фронтом и будут продолжаться. Находка, о которой мы говорим, является на сегодняшний день, хоть я не люблю это слово, наиболее сенсационной, но она идет в русле большого потока информации.

*Комментарии*

Владимир Зорин, профессор, заместитель директора по наукe Института этнологии и антропологии РАН
Пока говорить однозначно о том, что сделано сенсационное открытие, сложно. Здесь должны еще поработать морфологи, специалисты-антропологи, торопиться не надо. Но это важный результат, который дает новые данные для изучения. Очень хорошо, что к этим исследованиям подключают возможности анализа ДНК.

Анатолий Долинин, историк науки и техники
50-процентное отличие ДНК – это очень много. Фактически, найден новый вид не человека, а человекоподобного существа.

----------


## ПаранойА

Вот вечно от нас что-нить да скроют) А потом раз и найдут)

----------


## Sanych

Да кто ж его знает кто там вообще жил. И лимурийцы, и атланты. Чего ещё было? Может даже и эльфы с гномами. Кто его знает.

----------


## ПаранойА

Ну если алтайский, им же надо как-то к климату быстрее привыкать, вот и прогрессировали.

----------

